# A few of the runs from this weekend's trial



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Just wanted to post a couple of Odin's runs from this weekend's NADAC trial. He had some REALLY nice runs...and a couple ugly ones. Overall I was pretty happy with him this weekend, he also had his fastest regular run (5.81 yps!) and it was actually a fairly challenging course! Of course I didn't get video of that one













 
And one of our not so nice runs....




 
Thanks for looking


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice!! I think that might be the first time I've seen video from a NADAC trial. Very open and flowy. And wow- 5.81yps!!!! *VERY* awesome!!

(I haven't forgotten you btw, I still intend in that PM I promised! I'll try to get caught up tonight.)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Really well done for the both of you. 

I was thinking like Wildo that NADAC sure does have open and flowing courses! WHOOHOO.

aw:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Wildo and MRL! I was super happy with his speed this weekend, although he did get a little too jacked up and lost his head on two runs on Sunday, stuff we need to work through Yes the courses are VERY open and flowy, can be easy to lose your dog though! Some of the courses on Saturady I felt had no challenge to them, but Sunday's courses were a little tougher. 

@ Wildo, no worries, I just figured if you wanted my input on that type of pedigree since I own a "monster" from those lines, might be useful to you


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I do indeed want your input! I'll PM you tonight.


----------

